# Cannot Update Driver



## Eonblue (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello all, first let me say how happy I am to have found this forum, I look forward to being a member. Now, the problem below has got me at my wits end...

The problem I'm having is I n*eed* to update my video driver. However, all the step I have taken have not worked. My video device is Mobile Intel® 915GM/GMS and 910GML Express Chipset families. The last driver date is 1/23/2005. I use windows XP professional. My computer is a Dell Inspiron 6000 laptop.

Things I have tried:

1. Select properties tab under My Computer, selected device manager, selected my video hardware (express chipset) and selected "update driver" after the system searches it tells me there is not a more recent driver available. This must be wrong because A)its two years old B) I have searched both intel and dell sights manually using the chipset identification tool and it shows me there are several updates available.

2. From intel download driver website I have selected the download for my updated driver that it tells me I need (and tried a few others as well just for good measure) and after download the .exe file (tried zip too) it begins the setup, however before setup is complete it tells me it cannot finish because 'this driver cannot be validated and i need to choose another driver (it says this with all driver i tried to download from intel including older versions of supposed compatible drivers).

3. I have found my driver needed on Dell website and download the zip file. This is a self extracting zip the creates a new folder to unpack in c:/dell/driver. Upon unzipping a software installation tool opens which seems to be required first in order to install the driver. The installation tool installs and tells me to take effect it needs to reboot so i reboot and at this point based on dowload instructions on webite it seems the driver install should happen at startup which it does not and i am left with same old out of date driver still.

here i a link to dells most up to date driver for my system....

http://support.dell.com/support/dow...1&vercnt=2&formatcnt=1&libid=27&fileid=149851

these are the install directions..;...


Install

1.Double-click the new icon on the desktop labeled R114079.EXE.

2.The Self-Extracting window appears and prompts you to extract or 

unzip to C:\DELL\DRIVERS\R114079. Write down this path so the executable (I.e. 

Setup.exe) file can be found later.

3.The Self-Extractor window appears.

4.Click OK.

5.After completing the file extraction, if the Self-Extractor 

window is still open, close it.

6.Click the Start button and then click Run.

7.Type C:\DELL\DRIVERS\R114079 in the Open textbox and then click OK.

8.Follow the on-screen installation instructions. <----------------------at this point no on-screen directions appear but i can find the setup.exe file, click it and it just runs a program that will install the driver---it says some kind of plug and play installation wizard



4. I have even tried to rollback driver and uninstall...when i try to rollback to tells me there is nothing to roll back too, when i try to uninstall, my computer will not load after restart and i had to revert back to prior to changes ( i think maybe it is uninstalling chipset hardware? is there a way to just unistal driver as devise manager icons seem to indicate (which is what i selected but it still appears to uninstall hardware.


----------



## PanamaGal (Jun 3, 2006)

Go to your System Properties window, click the Hardware tab, then click on Driver Signing, and make sure the Block button is not checked. It sounds to me like it might be on your system. If not, post back.


----------



## Eonblue (Jan 11, 2007)

PanamaGal said:


> Go to your System Properties window, click the Hardware tab, then click on Driver Signing, and make sure the Block button is not checked. It sounds to me like it might be on your system. If not, post back.


Thank you, i will try this once i get home and let you know


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

is there an add/remove entry in the control panel for the graphics.if so uninstall it there.and reinstall the new graphics driver.


----------



## Eonblue (Jan 11, 2007)

Thank you for your input. I checked last night and found the Block button was not checked. I ended up going into msconfig and disabling all startup actions except the basic windows actions needed to run windows. After doing this I was able to update the driver from device manager. One thing that worried me was, initially i tried to get into safe mode and i could not..upon entering safe mode i got a black screen followed by a wall of text with something to the effect of

"multi(o)disk(2)partitionblah blah blahb/system32 driver/x
multi(o)disk(2)partitionblah blah blahb/system32 driver/y
multi(o)disk(2)partitionblah blah blahb/system32 driver/z


----------



## designer515 (Nov 9, 2009)

I am having a similar problem.

How can I update display adapter driver from S3 Trio32/64 to New One? In XP Mode via Win 7 64bit

Nov8th, 2009

I think I need to Update my Display drivers so my Nvidia PNY Quadro FX 4800 graphics card will be recognized in XP Mode on Win 7 64 bit? I say this because all of the displayed gradients and similar look pixel-ated and have no gradient, they are levels of color, and not, as an example: a smooth transition from say white to black.

I have not tried to uninstall the current display adapters driver and then reinstall the driver I have on disc as I don't what will happen if I do?


I did try to install the drivers that came, on a cd, with the graphics card. But after it unpacked the drivers, the installation says "The graphics Adapter installed in the system is not compatible with the current set of drivers"

So I then went over to Nvidias site and downloaded the newest drivers for, I guess Win XP would be correct as it is in XP mode?. After executing the exe file for the drivers it says, "Nvidia set up program could not locate any drivers that are compatible with your current hardware. Set up will now exit"

I am lost and this has been a weekend affair so far, Nov 8th 2009, any help would be great.


Facts: - I dont know what is not important to list about my system, so I am going to list what I know.

The current driver in the device manager under display adapters is called - S3 Trio32/64?
Think I need this driver - 191.00_Quadro_winxp_32bit_english_whql
OS - Windows 7 Professional - Trying to run some programs in XP Mode - Sketchbook Pro, Solidworks 2003, Rhino3, Adobe CS2
Graphics Card - Nvidia PNY Quadro FX 4800
Ram - 12gb
Motherboard - Asus P6t
CPU - Intel i7 - 920

I have the updated drivers installed on the Windows 7 side, and I see them it in the device manager.


If you need more info from me please ask all at once, if you can, and I will get it posted asap.

Thanks,

Jonathan


----------



## designer515 (Nov 9, 2009)

Update: Fixed issue.

Found correct driver and updated the driver on the Win 7 side, not in XPM.


----------

